# Indian Ink



## erine1881 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank you! Blue Calm actually looks like my Ben Bye shadow from the 12 palette. But wow Indian Ink looks so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It would make an awesome crease color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it is!


----------

